# Cuban Chicken



## MilburnCreek (Nov 7, 2014)

Another way to eat chicken when tasteless, boneless, skinless chicken breasts are about to drive you crazy....







(All quantities are approximate - you can increase and decrease as necessary - but have a BIG pot, a BIG frying pan, and a BIG baking pan at hand.  Also, it has a very 'gentle' flavor: if you like bold flavors, dump some Sriracha sauce on top of the whole thing when its done. Also, if you do such things, you can use chicken pieces *with* the skin on to add flavor)

*Ingredients*

3 T Coconut Oil
4 pounds Boneless, Skinless Chicken Breasts
2 large chopped onions
6 crushed & chopped garlic cloves
4 large chopped sweet red peppers
2 dry cups White Rice
3 or 4 T. ground Tumeric
2 T powdered Cayenne Pepper

_Destructions_ 

1) Chop your breasts (your chicken breasts, that is) into two-inch cubes. Heat coconut Oil in hot frying pan, and sear outside of chicken.  It will probably take you several 'shifts' to fit all the the chicken.  After they are seared, remove and put aside.

2) While your breasts are searing, chop up your garlic, onions, and peppers.

3) After all chicken is seared, dump your garlic, onions, peppers, dry uncooked rice, tumeric, and half your cayenne pepper into the frying pan.  Stir constantly for about 5 minutes. While you're doing this, heat up 3 cups of water in a pot over high heat.

4) After 5 minutes of vigorous stirring and cooking, dump the entire contents of the frying pan into the boiling pot of water.  Cover and boil over medium-high heat for 15-20 minutes until the rice particles look done.

5) Lightly grease a baking pan.  Dump contents of pot into pan, and then dump chicken on top.  Sprinkle with remaining Cayenne.  Plop into 400 degree oven and cook 15 minutes.

Enjoy! Makes 4 human -sized servings.  Bodybuilders are Not Human.

*Key Nutritional Info per human serving*


  Calories	1,001.8

  Total Fat	17.0 g
    	  Saturated Fat	6.4 g
    	  Polyunsaturated Fat	3.2 g
    	  Monounsaturated Fat	4.3 g

  Cholesterol	280.9 mg
  Sodium	255.2 mg
  Potassium	1,593.8 mg

  Total Carbohydrate	93.3 g

  Protein	113.2 g


  Vitamin B-6	184.2 %
  Vitamin C	457.4 %
  Folate	55.1 %
  Manganese	85.9 %
  Niacin	284.5 %
 Phosphorus    	112.7 %
 Selenium	143.6 %
 Thiamin	60.8 %

(Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet. Your daily values will obviously be different based on your Super-human Caloric Intake)


----------



## Phoe2006 (Nov 7, 2014)

Nice thanks I'm about fed up with chicken again about once every 2 weeks I get tired if it and have to eat more turkey or egg whites


----------



## PRIDE (Dec 4, 2014)

MC the Anasci Chef


----------



## blastingthru (Dec 13, 2014)

Thank you for this bro!  I too am about to lose my mind if I eat another boring boneless chicken breast.  Regardless of what I try to season or marinate them in, there's times where I feel like I'm eating a chalkboard eraser!   Lol
I miss the days back in college where I could eat a couple chicken breasts right off the Foreman Grill with nothing more than a low sodium all-purpose seasoning & have no issue with the redundancy in taste.


----------



## Alinshop (Dec 21, 2014)

This dish looks mighty tasty! Thanks for sharing with us brutha.


----------



## squatster (Apr 26, 2015)

It was good- like the distructions


----------



## Sully (May 8, 2015)

Looks good. Gonna have to try this tonight.


----------



## custom creation (May 8, 2015)

I think I will try it as well.

Bear


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 28, 2015)

I eat a TON of chicken every week and am always looking for a way to add some spark. I will try this on my cooking day.


----------

